# Tuckahoe WMA hunt February 21-23rd



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm putting on a camp hunt at Tuckahoe WMA Feb 21-23.  This WMA is 15,000 acres has 3 camping areas river access as well. This is a small game / hog hunt. I've never hunted it but have hunted surrounding areas for many years. I'm curious as to how many would be interested in attending.


----------



## Bama Stan (Jan 14, 2014)

If I'm still working in Valdosta I might be.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jan 14, 2014)

My dad and I would be interested, its not too far from us.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2014)

Tuckahoe...can't wait for Kathy to latch on to that name. She already calls Chickasawhatchee, Hickasawcoochie.
Woke up Sat. morning, when it was raining hard, and said, "aren't you glad you are not in a tent down at Hickasawcoochie".


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 14, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Tuckahoe...can't wait for Kathy to latch on to that name. She already calls Chickasawhatchee, Hickasawcoochie.
> Woke up Sat. morning, when it was raining hard, and said, "aren't you glad you are not in a tent down at Hichasawcoochie".


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Tuckahoe...can't wait for Kathy to latch on to that name. She already calls Chickasawhatchee, Hickasawcoochie.
> Woke up Sat. morning, when it was raining hard, and said, "aren't you glad you are not in a tent down at Hichasawcoochie".



too funny!!!  sounds like my Vickie!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 15, 2014)

I call it "the chick". This one could be "a TUC". See where this is going ?


----------



## robert carter (Jan 15, 2014)

I hunted it once. Its a fine place. I saw lots of sign . I went during turkey season and worked birds everyday.RC


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 15, 2014)

where in the flyin' flip is Tuckahoe??


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 15, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> where in the flyin' flip is Tuckahoe??



My neck of the woods on the SC border. The bass fishing in the river is good late Feb to.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 15, 2014)

I looked at the map of Tuckahoe WMA and it's across the river from the Groton  Plantation in South Carolina. I know Groton well since 1992. I hunt over there once or twice a year. Lots of pigs on the other side of the river for sure. I sure would like to explore Tuckahoe. Just have to wait and see if it's doable in February. mike


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 15, 2014)

Tuckahoe is a beautiful place. I shot at my first hog with traditional equipment there, problem was I didn't find her. A big plus is they have a shower house. Its not fancy by any means but its a shower. Unfortunately I probably won't make this one, as much as I would love to. Have fun


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 15, 2014)

It is a nice place! I hunted there a few years ago and showers make it really nice!


----------



## Bama Stan (Jan 15, 2014)

Dang I was think'n it was further south for some reason.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 15, 2014)

Im going to go ahead and do this hunt. Its set Feb 21-23. Just talked w local warden and a lot of the hardwoods are under water right now surprising ain't it? River is 17 ft at the moment  and under 12 is ideal . Who is in?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll stick a toe in, but will be waiting on a weather report before diving in. Sounds interesting for sure.


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 15, 2014)

Your making it hard to get my floors done!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 16, 2014)

House work is for those that don't hunt Dave! LOL


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm in. I went on a Feb hog hunt there once about 10 - 12 years ago. As I recall its a pretty place. we saw lots of hog sign and a few were killed, though I expect a lot of it will be under water now.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 16, 2014)

I probably won't know till we show up or not.
The campground at Main Road and Cannon Lake Road has been closed. I have been told the one at Barnes Lake Road and Mudbog Road is also closed but haven't confirmed it yet.
The newest one with showers on Saxons Landing Road is open.
Main Road at the intersections of Blowout Road & Marietta Road were under water last weekend with the river at Burtons Ferry being 16.9'.
Oh and they are bush hogging, timber cutting, control burning and soil surveying some locations as we speak.


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 16, 2014)

apex predator said:


> house work is for those that don't hunt dave! Lol



happy wife, happy life!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 17, 2014)

5 weeks away....


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jan 21, 2014)

I might be able to make this one!  Too early to say for sure though.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't think there are as many hogs out there use to be, but it's a beautiful WMA!  

I bet the water is extremely high right now!  My club in Screven has more water than I've ever seen at the moment!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe it will dry out between now and then. And, with all this global warming we've got going on, who knows, you might need your thermacell by then.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 23, 2014)

4 weeks away!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jan 24, 2014)

How far is it from Statesboro?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 24, 2014)

Robert Warnock said:


> How far is it from Statesboro?



Less than an hour.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2014)

This hunt will sneak up on us. 3 weeks out...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2014)

Any condition report, from down that way, lately?


----------



## Tailfeather (Feb 5, 2014)

I've deer hunted it a good bit......beautiful WMA, ya'll ought to do some good.


----------



## broadhead (Feb 6, 2014)

fishtail said:


> I probably won't know till we show up or not.
> The campground at Main Road and Cannon Lake Road has been closed. I have been told the one at Barnes Lake Road and Mudbog Road is also closed but haven't confirmed it yet.
> The newest one with showers on Saxons Landing Road is open.
> Main Road at the intersections of Blowout Road & Marietta Road were under water last weekend with the river at Burtons Ferry being 16.9'.
> Oh and they are bush hogging, timber cutting, control burning and soil surveying some locations as we speak.



I hunted there the morning of the big Atlanta Ice Storm. The Savanna River covered a good portion of the place. The Spring Lake tract was pretty much all under water. And I saw most of all that you posted. There is still plenty of  land left to hunt. I didn't see much fresh hog sign. But, of course I didn't cover the whole place. The squirrels were active. Any day at Tuckahoe is a good day.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll be there Thurs night. 2 weeks out.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Feb 10, 2014)

Which campsite? I'll be there sat morning and plan on staying til Sun pm.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2014)

Chris Horsman said:


> Which campsite? I'll be there sat morning and plan on staying til Sun pm.



The main campground bathhouse will be operational so I say we set up there..


----------



## Chris Horsman (Feb 12, 2014)

Well alrighty then. See ya there


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 18, 2014)

DIRECTIONS FROM SYLVANIA: Take E. Ogeechee 2.2 miles to jct. of Buck Creek and Brannen's Bridge Rd., take Brannen's Bridge Rd. 3.4 miles to jct. of GA Hwy. 24, continue on Brannen's Bridge Rd. 5.2 miles to check station on left.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 18, 2014)

Easiest IMO is take 301 east to hwy 24 turn south to Brannens Bridge Road then turn left.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 19, 2014)

Wish you guys good hunting. If the Savannah River is like the Altamaha now the pigs will be bunched up somewhere dry.Squirrels were everywhere yesterday around here. they all had deflection shields on though.RC


----------



## fishtail (Feb 21, 2014)

Had to meet GaPower today about a right of way.
Let us know what Main road looks like. The river at Burtons is 11.6' and still falling.

Oh and you got a real nasty storm that ought to be there in an hour or so but should be gone about midday.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 21, 2014)

fishtail said:


> Had to meet GaPower today about a right of way.
> Let us know what Main road looks like. The river at Burtons is 11.6' and still falling.
> 
> Oh and you got a real nasty storm that ought to be there in an hour or so but should be gone about midday.


ye I'm not gonna be there til it passes by .


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 21, 2014)

still have some clean up to do from the ice storm. I'll try to get down there tomorrow.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 21, 2014)

If you get bored and want to try and kick up a rabbit, walk down the road to the powerline and take a left.
Might not bee a lot of sign though, coyotes have been working them over pretty good the last few years.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 21, 2014)

Rain is at the end. I'm headed north.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 21, 2014)

Wish I could make it, but it's a little to far for a one night stay.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 21, 2014)

We are having a good time as expected. Hard to beat a campfire w good people. 6 in camp tonight . here's a pic I took in swamp this evening. Can you see the doe?


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 21, 2014)

The campfire is strong as always....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 21, 2014)

She might as well be wearing an orange vest.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 22, 2014)

I walked 14 miles today all river swamp. Seen some smoking sign just no feet.  Everybody seeing fresh sign since rain and some pigs ran off on Navy Dave today.  We sat around camp knapping at lunch and I made this obsidian point.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wishing all of you good luck in the morning.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 23, 2014)

Hate I couldn't make it, but there's just too much debris to clean up. Sometimes being a grownup stinks.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 23, 2014)

well, any hogs seen or killed today?


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2014)

Everyone got on fresh sign since Thursdays rain. They seemed scattered as sign would be from solo hogs everywhere I saw it. I walked a total of 26 miles since Friday and seen fresh sign in only five spots. With that said it was still a great weekend spent in the outdoors. Seth at his young age taught us a lot about flint knapping as we broke rocks all weekend. Here's some of his work at 15 yrs old...

The roads were a disaster w blow downs everywhere


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2014)

Even the squirrels would run off well before you got close to them. Here's a few more pics
8 in camp Sat night

A point I made this am

And one I couldn't put my hands on...
My wife stayed Friday night and half of Sat so she got a peek into how much fun these camp hunts are. She had a good time as well...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe no critters, but I bet a whole lota bull was killed. Good deal.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 24, 2014)

Seth has some skills!! Glad everyone had a good time!


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Feb 24, 2014)

I had an absolutely great time, this was really the first camp hunt I'd ever been to and its making me want to plan to go to more. I met a bunch of really great guys and though I only killed a frog 


I had a great time sitting around the fire and knappin with Buckbacks and NavyDave.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 24, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> Seth has some skills!! Glad everyone had a good time!



The young man can shoot, too. I've been shooting with him the past couple of years at Appling, and he's gonna be tough on critters soon!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 25, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> Seth has some skills!! Glad everyone had a good time!



Seth's tips and techniques taught me different ways to work the rocks for sure. Getting more tools because of it. The hunting was so tough even Nolan hunting w his .22 only got a shot at one squirrel. They would not sit still...


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I finally recovered from the lack of sleep over the weekend. Getting up at 2:30 am, scouting and hunting all day, and freezing in my tent really wore me out. It was a great time though. Chris Horsman, his buddy Josh and I got to see a gator up close and personal. The scary thing was the way he just disappeared in what looked like a couple inches of water. Especially since most of the WMA was under a couple inches of water, and you pretty much had to walk through it from time to time. 
 I was a little disappointed having been on three pig hunts now, I've yet to see a pig. But the weather was great, the scenery was beautiful, and the company was top notch. 15k acres is a lot to cover in just two days, so hopefully Martin will do it again next year. 
 Thanks for having us.


----------

